# i added



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

a rainbow shark 2 ghost shrimp to my tank of 1 betta 1 zebra fish 1 placo. so far the betta has left the additions alone and has not bothered the ghost shrimp which i bought for him to hunt and eat. but they seem to be to big for his liking. what do i do now?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What size tank?


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

i also got the frozon blood worms as well. the betta, shark and the zebra fish went to town on them.


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

10 gallon tank. i wont be adding any more fish to it because i dont want to over crowd it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

what kind of pleco is it? Is it common or bristlenose/bushynose?

Also, do you know how big Rainbow sharks can get?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

How big is your tank? I can see problems with your current stocking now that I think need addressing. 

If your pleco is a common pleco (they and bristlenose seem to be the most regularly sold plecos) it is going to grow to over a foot long and even at smaller sizes it produces an extraordinary amount of waste. A fully grown adult with need an extremely large tank. 

Zebra fish (assuming zebra danio) are schooling fish. You should have at least six individuals. They are also extremely active fish and so are usually recommended for tanks 20 gallons and up. 

Rainbow sharks get quite large and can become aggressive/territorial as they grow. Seriouslyfish is saying a tank with base dimensions of 120 x 45cm as minimum for keeping this species. 

If he won't eat the shrimp, you are going to need to provide it with a pelleted food. I probably wouldn't want to encourage hunting behaviour in case it starts harassing the other fish in your tank.

Edit: Okay I was posting while you were replying. 10 gallons way too small for the stock you have.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Your tank is already badly overstocked. Rainbow sharks need a 50 gallon tank *minimum* and can grow to be 6 inches long. Zebra danios need a school to be happy. Common plecos grow massive and require at least a 50 gallon tank...


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> How big is your tank? I can see problems with your current stocking now that I think need addressing.
> 
> If your pleco is a common pleco (they and bristlenose seem to be the most regularly sold plecos) it is going to grow to over a foot long and even at smaller sizes it produces an extraordinary amount of waste. A fully grown adult with need an extremely large tank.
> 
> ...


the pleco had a leapord print scales and is also very dark, it has a very wide mouth. 

the zebra fish is still under an inch long and i am waiting for them all to get bigger before i move them to my 55 gallon tank. 

the rainbow shark is also underan inch long and likes to hang out with the betta. the shark and betta swim next to eachother since i put the shark in the tank, they do not seem to bother eachother at all.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol guys, I was trying to ease into that XD but now we've let the cat out the bag already.

I would suggest, if you can, I know it's not fun but if you could bring all except the Betta back the store, it would be very helpful. If not, someone is going to die, I'm sorry to be a bit blunt with that, but those guys can get very big and sometimes aggressive if they don't have enough room to swim.

It's kind of like being put into a 4 foot by 4 foot room with 3 other people you really really don't like. It's not fun, huh?

Anywho, you can keep the ghost shrimp actually but just be careful because your little betta might think it's a tasty snack! haha


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

this is the first time i have gotten the ghost shrimp for my Mr. Whiskers (the betta)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's fine and all, but just be watchful is all 

So do you have this 55 gallon tank already? Or is it just a future wish?


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

i know the betta will think that about the shrimp thats what i want him to think.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, so they are a treat? Sorry, just a bit confused


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

i will be careful


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

its ok


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

no i have the tank i just dont have all the stuff for it i am having to buy a couple things a month i only nee the filter and the heater now and ill be able to get it going next month. i have all the water treatment and testing stuff, gravel, decorations and everything else i think i will need for the 55 gallon tank. if you have a list of stuff that i may not have on the list i just gave or if i am missing something please let me know and i will get it for the tank


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I guess it depends on what you like but I love natural plants because they really do benefit your aquarium and look great. Even java moss is great and good for the water. But again, that's all up to you. But you might want to get it up fast or return your fish because they are going to grow very fast and when I say fast, I mean like in a month they'll already be getting bigger.


----------



## nehemiahludden (Jan 5, 2013)

no i did not know that keeping a fish in a small tank it would stunt its growth and kill it. and yes i have the tank just not all the equipment for it yet i need the filter and heater for it only now and i get that next month and it will be set up.


----------

